
Dear Android users who are now on Instagram- Here's one tip - dzedajs
http://marisantons.com/post/21338346047/dear-android-users-who-are-now-on-instagram-i-would
======
pacomerh
When they released the android version they knew what they where getting into.
Trying to control/define what kind of environment you want is impossible, this
thing will define itself organically. It's like being a regular at an 'artsy-
ish' cafe, and now you discovered that that more regular/non-artsy people
discovered your beloved cafe shop and now you try to create flyers and put
them on their tables to let them know that they have to be like you?, hm, no,
they will feel the vibe and if they don't like it, they will organically leave
the place.

------
swasheck
Instagram snobbery is silly. That is all.

------
dzedajs
the article isn't meant to be offensive. Android is great platform and
Instagram is cool service too. I just see Instagram as platform, not just
another photo hosting service for twitter. Any other thoughts?

